# Risk of Rabies from Raccoon Dogs



## Judgemental (13 November 2017)

RABIES WARNING: Raccoon dog that could be 'major disease carrier' found in UK garden

http://www.express.co.uk/news/natur...og-major-disease-carrier-found-British-garden

THIS strange looking creature found wandering around gardens has been unmasked as a major rabies threat.

By STUART WINTER
PUBLISHED: 00:01, Mon, Nov 13, 2017 | UPDATED: 17:42, Mon, Nov 13, 2017

Racoon dogs can carry many dangerous diseases, which threaten other animal species
The fox-sized animal with its striking burglars mask face markings is a raccoon dog, a species that has been highlighted as a major deadly disease carrier.

It was spotted recently wandering around Lancaster and captured by the RSPCA with some dog biscuits.

Although the animal was healthy and has been taken into care, Government advisers have highlighted the disease threats raccoon dogs pose, and it has been placed in the top list of 100 invasive species that threaten Europe.

Officials in Britains Non-native Species Secretariat have drawn up a risk threat for raccoon dogs  often known by their Japanese name tanuki"  and stress their popularity as pets makes them a public danger, warning: Raccoon dog is one of the main vectors of rabies in Europe.  

RELATED ARTICLES

The racoon dog was spotted wandering around the gardens of St John's Hospice in Lancaster
In conjunction with red foxes, they can raise the density of susceptible animals to the point where a rabies epizootic could break out
Non-native Species Secretariat spokesperson
In conjunction with red foxes, they can raise the density of susceptible animals to the point where a rabies epizootic could break out.

Although it is not illegal to own a raccoon dog, the RSPCA says it has dealt with a number of escapes or deliberate releases in recent years because they do not make good pets.

Raccoon dogs are canids like foxes and wolves, need lots of space, and do not fit into a typical household environment. 

To deliberately release one into the wild is a criminal offence. 

Racoon dogs require a lot of space and are not suited to household environments
From 2019 new regulations come into force which will see owners having to keep the animals securely and not allow them to breed.

The RSPCA was alerted earlier this month when one was discovered wandering in the gardens of St Johns Hospice in Lancaster.

It had been identified by a member of staff who has seen the animals in the wilds of Sumatra.

Inspector Sarah Hayland soon had the animal contained.

New regulations will come into force in 2019 banning the breeding of racoon dogs
She said: This was my first raccoon dog rescue, so I wasnt sure what to expect, but thanks to a quick-thinking member of staff, and with the help of dog biscuits, the raccoon dog had been enticed into the building through some patio doors into a safe, secure room. 

The raccoon dog proved to be a real novelty for the hospice staff and inpatients, and he appeared to be quite used to humans, which would suggest he is an escaped pet. 

When I examined him, he was uninjured, though a little bit smelly. 

The raccoon dog is cared for by staff at RSPCA Stapeley Grange Wildlife Centre in Nantwich, Cheshire. 

The charity is urging the owner to come forwards. Anyone with information about its origins should call 0300 123 8018.


----------

